# A new Browser War



## BlueDragon1981 (May 27, 2005)

I read an article in PC magazine. It states a new browser war is beginning. Mainly because of the FireFox browser. It also states that Microsoft was not going to work on the next IE until just before longhorn was supposed to be released. Now it is because Firefox has taken 2 percent of its market. So what do you all think....is another browser war starting?

 Oh and I would highly recommend Opera 8 if any of you want a good customizable browser. It has some nice skins and loads text faster than any other browser except perhaps Firefox...

  The author rates the browsers in this order.
  FireFox
  Opera
  Netscape
  IE

 FireFox is working on a heck of a lot more compatibility with many more things so you may be able to ditch IE. Netscape 8 (which is still in beta) has the option to use the IE engine or the Gecko engine....they are working hard to take out IE...but IE is what everything is designed for and it still has like 88 percent of the market...so what do you all think.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 27, 2005)

Firefox is well over 2% right now... closer to 10... or even quite a bit more depending on what sites are doing the stats.

 And yes Microsoft had stated that IE would not get upgraded till longhorn, but have since changed there mind.

 Netscape is based off of Firefox, but modded by AOL and has been getting a lot of bad press....  Not one I'd reccomend, or anyone else would reccomend.

 Browser History 101:

 Netscape ruled the galaxy, it was the standard.  Microsoft licensed a browser from Spyglass, agreed to give them a cut of the profits, poored tons of money into it and made it better.  Armed with a better browser AND some abuse of monopoly powers they killed the Jedi... err... Netscape. Netscape in the end released its offspring Luke...err... released its source code.

 Microsoft Ruled the Galaxy for years, all the while Luke.... err Netscapes code was being reborn as the Mozilla Project.  Mozilla matured and became strong, but it lacked momentum.  It needed to unite the people agaisnt the Empire... err Microsoft.  And from Mozilla came Firefox.

 The Rebel Alliance...err Firefox is growing in strength and the Empire....  Microsoft realises it.  It needs to convince the people that the rebels are no good and retain their loyalty.  

 My money is on the Rebels.


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2005)

I'm using Firefox--call me the resistance!

"This is not the browser you're looking for. My friends and I are free to go."


----------



## Dronak (May 28, 2005)

I think the comment about 2% meant that Firefox gained 2% while IE lost 2%, so effectively Firefox stole part of IE's market.  I do believe the absolute number that Firefox has is more than 2%; I think the previous comment was using relative numbers though.

I switched to Firefox a while ago when I heard about those seriously nasty security flaws in IE.  I think I did briefly try Netscape and Opera before, but from what I remember, Firefox most of the buzz and it was the easiest for me to adjust to, so I stuck with it.  I almost never use IE unless I have to.  Unfortunately, there are still some places where I have to use IE and I don't like it.  Not so much because I use Firefox as a rule, though that's certainly part of it, but more because it doesn't strike me as very good programming/coding practice.  When your site only works properly on IE (or any other browser), you remove the viewer's freedom of choice to decide how he/she wants the content presented.  It forces the viewer to use *your* browser choice rather than his/her *own* choice and I think that's a bad practice.  Anyway.

It's probably good that Microsoft is feeling some pressure.  I tend to use whatever works well for me, so I typically don't have a strong opinion for one side or the other.  But if one company is so dominant that they have no real competition, they can do almost anything they want and get away with it because consumers have no alternatives.  The fact that better alternatives are making their way into the market is a good sign, I think.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2005)

I definitely agree that it's good for Microsoft to have some competition and feel some pressure. Frankly, I think Firefox is superior! I used to like Netscape better but this very site forced me to give it up--MartialTalk was (and maybe still is?) easier to navigate in IE. But Firefox works great on it.

By the way, *Dronak*, where will you be working next year? I know you're graduating this year.


----------



## Dronak (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, I do like Firefox.  Other browsers might be just as good, but at this point, I think I'm happy to stick with this since it's working fine right now.

Actually, you're about a year behind -- I finished last year.    I had the oral defense and examination in August, but my PhD was granted in December.  I *just* got a job like two weeks ago; this was my first week at work.  I'm working at a company called Innovim (previously Intelview) as a Software Engineer on their Science Software Reuse project based at NASA Goddard Space Flight Center, about 5 miles down the road from me.  It seems to be mostly computer work, but in the sciences, so it should be good and a chance to learn more about computing.  I can tell you more, if you want, in PM or maybe some other thread like my old newbie one in the CMA forum.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2005)

Yeah, PM or post in the newbie thread! I didn't realize I was behind the times--not paying attention I suppose.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (May 28, 2005)

I am aware of the history of the browser....the first browser war as you said was when netscape ruled....they however charged for the browser....then Microsoft offered it free with windows...since most people at the time did not know better they used what came free....and didn't change when Netscape became free. Netscape did file a lawsuit agains Microsoft but lost this however was the first instance of the monopoly of Microsoft. We should have realized it then but it grew into a giant. It will be taken down though. At least in the browser war.....BWII....lol...the other was the BWI. 

 Tim Berners-Lee created HTML. The amazing thing he did was kept the code free...that was a start to some open source minds. Mosaic was created but lacked graphics....they then reproduced a better browser with graphics support which we all know as Netscape. I can't remember the names but two men had a lot to do with Mosaic and Netscape. Berners-Lee really didn't help all that much with any graphics support. I believe if I'm not mistaken Berners-Lee worked with people at the University of Illinois to create the browser. He is still an active member on the boards the create standards for the internet and I think currently works at MIT. Lynx I believe was also a browser of this period...it only supported text, it also was based of of Mosaic/Netscape code.

 Mozilla was based off of the netscape code...but they stripped a lot of it and created a new engine called the Gecko engine. This engine varies from the engine that IE uses hence why we have differences in the way they render the code.

 The creater of Firefox is only 19 yrs old. He played with Netscape code for years. Then started with Mozilla. With the support of the Mozzila org and many others he created Firefox. Which is mainly a code simply based off the Gecko engine but written from scratch...taking away all the unwanted code. The cool thing is they don't add on all this unneeded crap they you don't use and they have a good number of functional plug ins if you need something with the browser.

 The only engine that is not based off of Netscape code is Opera. It has its own unique engine. Everything else has ties to old netscape...(even IE does a little.)

 Nobody mentioned Opera. If you can learn to ignore the ad banner like i have then it is a great browser....specially if you like to customize. I like the zoom in and out function it has and it was the first to use Tabbed browsing. It is a pioneer in a lot of items that become popular in other browsers. Weird huh....kind of like the MAC....

   If I were to vote it would be

   FireFox
   Opera
   Netscape
   IE.

   I don't mind other browsers either off of linux
   Konqeor is okay

 Microsoft has Firefox to thank if you ask me. They may produce a good browser for once....which was pushed upon them to do because of FireFox...

 When I get the time I will get the figures of percentages of usage from the magazine....I'm busy so don't expect them real soon.

   Oh by the way I liked the anology to StarWars...that was halarious.

   BLUE


----------

